# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αρσενικό ή θηλυκό κοκατίλ;

## Antigoni87

Παιδιά, όσοι έχετε κοκατίλ θα με βοηθήσετε πολύ αν ψηφίσετε ποιο φύλο προτιμάτε από την προσωπική εμπειρία σας!  ::  
Και αν μπορείτε να ποστάρετε και την αιτιολογία σας, δηλαδή για ποιο λόγο προτιμάτε το ένα ή το άλλο.

Θα είναι χρήσιμο θέμα και για μένα αλλά και στο μέλλον για κάποιον που θα του προκύψει τέτοιο δίλημμα  ::  

Να πω ότι προτιμώ να σφυρίζει-τραγουδάει, γενικώς να είναι αισθητή η παρουσία του από πλευράς ήχου, αλλά θα ήθελα και να του αρέσουν τα χάδια και η επαφή... Είναι ασυμβίβαστα αυτά τα 2; Έχω ακούσει ότι τα θηλυκά είναι πιο χαδιάρικα και ήσυχα, τα αρσενικά ανεξάρτητα και δε θέλουν πολλά πολλά. Διαφωτίστε με! Περιμένω απαντήσεις και ψήφους  ::   ::

----------


## mogolos14

Σε πρωτη φαση γερο να ναι κ οτι να ναι   ::  !!!
Αν Θες να σφυρίζει-τραγουδάει, γενικώς να είναι αισθητή η παρουσία του από πλευράς ήχου ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ!Γενικα το καθενα εχει τη δικη του χαρη κ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ (βασικο).Το μυστικο ειναι να το Παρεις σε μικρη ηλικια οτι να ναι (ακομα καλυτερα εβδομαδων να το ταισεις εσυ) ολα τα αλλα θα ρθουν αυτα που αναζητας θα σε βοηθησει κ αυτο θα σου δειξει το δρομο....

----------


## vagelis76

Δεν έχω εμπειρία στο είδος και θα απαντήσω απλά με τη καρδιά μου  ::  
Να πάρεις αρσενικό για να σε προστατεύει,γιατι ο Σωπέν δε βλέπω να κάνει κάτι...
και όπως λέει και ο φίλος παραπάνω γερό να είναι και να κατουράει όρθιο...  ::   ::   ::  
Προσωπικά αν ποτέ αποκτούσα ένα θα ήθελα να είναι κίτρινο με μαγουλάκια για τσίμπημα ή σαν της Πωλίνας τη Ζέμπρα(δεν μπορώ να συγκρατήσω ονομασίες)
Έχω πάθει πλάκα με της Πωλίνα τη μικρή..όσο και να τη χαζεύω δε τη χορταίνω  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλά, εννοείται το θέμα της υγείας παιδιά! Απλώς αν είναι να διαλέξω φύλο και δεν το πάρω υπερβολικά μικρό, ρωτάω ποιο είναι πιο διαδραστικό και παιχνιδιάρικο, αλλά και φασαριόζικο (όσο για φασαρία, προφανώς το αρσενικό  ::  ).
Απλώς επειδή άκουσα περί ανεξαρτησίας και δεν θέλουν πολλά αγγίγματα τα αρσενικά, έλεγα μήπως με γκάλοπ διαλευκανθεί το τοπίο  ::  
Φυσικά και να είναι γερό  ::   "fullyhappy"

----------


## thax

Εγώ έχω ένα και ένα (99% ακόμα δεν είμαι σίγουρος) και δε μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω τί θα ήθελα. Καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα και ένα αλλά αν αυτό δε γίνεται εγώ θα προτιμούσα αρσενικό γιατί τα θηλυκά είναι πολύ ήσυχα. Μου αρέσει όταν το αρσενικό τραγουδάει  ::

----------


## NaRkIssA

πρωτα απο ολα παιζει ρολο ο χαρακτηρας του πουλιου. οι ερευνες λενε οτι τα αρσενικα ειναι πιο λαληστατα και εχουν μεγαλυτερη ικανοτητα στο να μιμούνται ηχους. στο δικο μου κλουβι που υπαρχουν 5 κοκατιελ 2 θηλυκα και 3 αρσενικα. το ενα θηλυκό ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει και το αλλο μονο κλακέτες δεν μας χορεύει..
Τα αρσενικα ειναι πιο μεγαλόσωμα με μεγαλύτερο λοφιο αν σε ενδιαφερει η εμφάνιση..
να ξερεις οτι παιζει μεγάλο ρολο σε τι ηλικια το περνεις.. οσο πιο μικρό τοσα περισσοτερα μπορεί να μαθει απο εσενα.
ενα ειναι σιγουρο . τα κοκατιελ ειναι απο τις πιο εξυπνες και χαριτομένες ρατσες οποτε οτι κιαν παρεισ θα το λατρεψεις  "fullyhappy"

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω διαλεγα βαση ερωτα...

απο τα μικρα που ειχα στο σπιτι 3 ηταν αρσενικα(τα 2 ειναι ο νομπλε και ο κιμπα)...

4 αδελφακια που μεγαλωσαν με τον ιδιο τροπο και μαζι 2αρσ και 2θηλ οι νεες τους οικογενειες μου ελεγαν για τα αγορια(το ενα το βλεπω και συχνα) οτι ειναι ποιο τσαμπουκαδες και για τα κοριτσια οτι ειναι αγκαλιτσες...εμενα ο νομπελ ειναι με τις ωρες του...

και τα 3 αρσενικα εμαθαν τα 2 να μιλανε(οσο μπορει ενα κοκατιλ) και ο νομπελ να σφυραει διαφορους ρυθμους που του εκανα...καθως κανει και προσπαθιες για λογακια αν και δεν καταλαβενω τι θελει να πει...

αυτη ειναι η πολυ μικρη μου εμπειρια...αλλα νομιζω οτι ο χαρακτηρας ειναι ανεξαρτιτος φυλου...

----------


## mogolos14

Απο οτι καταλαβα κλινεις προς αρσενικο!!!!!!ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΟΤΕ!!
Ο δικος μου (ο πιπις) Αυτο που μας αρεσει πανω του ειναι που ειναι τσαμπουκας ατιθασος κ πεισματαρης!!!!!Γουστα ειναι αυτα!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Και μιας κι έχεις αρκετά κοκατιλίδια Σοφία  ::  ποια θέλουν να ασχολείσαι πιο πολύ μαζί τους; Αρσενικά, θηλυκά ή το ίδιο, ανάλογα τον χαρακτήρα καθαρά; Τα αρσενικά γενικώς αρέσκονται σε χάδια και αγκαλιές ή όχι και τόσο;

Από αυτά που λέτε οι περισσότεροι, μάλλον τσαμπουκάδες πρέπει να είναι γενικώς τα αγοράκια, και να είναι με τις ώρες τους το αν θα ασχοληθούν μαζί σου  ::  Αλλά μ' αρέσουν που είναι έτσι μαγκάκια τα γλυκά μου  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θυλικόοοοοο  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αχ...οσο ηταν μικρος μου χενιζε τα μαλλια...τωρα μονο μου τα τραβαει το καθικι  ::  

εγω να πω την αληθεια προτιμο τα χαδιαρηκα...αυτος ο αλητης κοιταει το συμφερον του....

----------


## elena1996

Κατα τη γνωμη μου,δεν εχει ιδιαιτερα σημασια το φυλο.Παντως,αν και τα θηλυκα ειναι πιο χαδιαρικα,τα αρσενικα κελαηδουν καταπληκτικα,οποτε αν θες να σου κελαηδα ομορφα καθε πρωι,καλυτερα παρε αρσενικο!!  :winky:   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NaRkIssA

> Και μιας κι έχεις αρκετά κοκατιλίδια Σοφία  ποια θέλουν να ασχολείσαι πιο πολύ μαζί τους; Αρσενικά, θηλυκά ή το ίδιο, ανάλογα τον χαρακτήρα καθαρά; Τα αρσενικά γενικώς αρέσκονται σε χάδια και αγκαλιές ή όχι και τόσο;
> 
> Από αυτά που λέτε οι περισσότεροι, μάλλον τσαμπουκάδες πρέπει να είναι γενικώς τα αγοράκια, και να είναι με τις ώρες τους το αν θα ασχοληθούν μαζί σου  Αλλά μ' αρέσουν που είναι έτσι μαγκάκια τα γλυκά μου


εγω καταλαβα οτι ειναι καθαρα θεμα χαρακτηρα... καθαροτατα!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντιγονη εμεις τα ειπαμε κ χτες απ'το τηλεφωνο, αλλα θα το πω κ εδω πως οτι κ να ειναι το κοκατιλ που θα παρεις θα το λατρεψεις σιγουρα!!  :winky:  
Σιγουρα υπαρχουν οι διαφορες αυτες στο χαρακτηρα που επιβεβαιωνουμε οι περισσοτεροι απο την εμπειρια με αρσενικα κ θηλυκα πουλακια, αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις πως θα σου βγει το πουλακι...
Για παραδειγμα εγω βλεπω απο τα δικα μας, οτι η Φροσω κ ο Παμπλο εχουν χαρακτηρα που ταιριαζει απολυτα με το φυλο τους, ενω το Λιακι, που ακομα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη για το φυλο του, συνδυαζει κ τα 2!Ειναι δλδ χαδιαρικο σαν τη Φροσω, αλλα καποιες στιγμες κ ανεξαρτητο σαν τον Παμπλο!(γι'αυτο κ με εχει μπερδεψει εντελως...  ::   ::  )
Αρα ποτε δεν ξερεις....  ::

----------


## alkisti

Εγώ θα σου προτείνω να πάρεις αρσενικούλι κοκατιλάκι ! Διότι θα δεθεί περισσότερο μαζί σου γιατί θα σε δει περισσότερο ως ταίρι από ότι ένα θηλυκούλι ! Επίσης θα έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να μάθει σκοπούς ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να μάθει και λεξούλες ! Επίσης αν πάρεις αρσενικό σε όλους τους χρωματισμούς , νομίζω , τα χρώματα είναι πιο έντονα ! 
Αυτά από 'μένα ! Η τελική απόφαση είναι δίκη σου !  ::   ::   "fullyhappy"   :winky:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Α και κάτι που ξέχασα ! Μπορεί τα αρσενικά να μην είναι πολυ χαδιάρικα αλλά ο δικός μου θέλει χάδια ! Μπορεί να είναι και επειδή τον μεγάλωσα εγώ ! Αλλά οτι θα σε αφήνει θα σε αφήνει απλά μπορεί να είναι μετρημένα  ::  ! Επίσης θα ακούς συνέχεια ωραία τραγούδια ! Ο Γκάρυ όόόόόόόλη την μέρα τραγουδάει ασταμάτητα ! Χωρις να του έχω μάθει κάτι !

----------


## Antigoni87

::   ::   ::  Τελικά όλο και πιο πολύ κλίνω προς αγοράκι!! Αλλά φυσικά αν δεν πέσουμε μέσα στην πρόβλεψη και βγει κορίτσαρος, θα είμαι το ίδιο ακριβώς χαρούμενη  ::   ::

----------


## jamie

I voted for a male cockatiel. Hand-raised cockatiels of either gender are very gentle and loving birds. The biggest difference that I have observed is that the females like to snuggle more than the males. The males like to spend time with you and also like for you to rub their heads and preen their feathers. My little Ulysses will come to me and lower his head. That is his way if letting me know that it is time for me to stroke or rub his little head. 

I think that the best alternative is to look for a hand- raised male cockatiel  :Happy:

----------


## Windsa

Προσωπικά, δεν με νοιάζει το φύλλο  (εκτος αν περνώ πουλάκι για να κάνω ζευγάρι).
Ίσος λίγες μήνες πριν θα είχα απαντήσει αρσενικό....όμως τώρα από τι στιγμή που στη ζωή μου ήρθε η μικρή μου Ρόξι που πάει μαζί μου μέχρι και στη τουαλέτα ))) κατάλαβα ότι το φύλο δεν παίζει κανένα ρολο.
Αρκεί το πουλάκι να είναι υγιής και ήμερο.

Μερικοί λένε ότι τα αρσενικά πιο πολύ αγαπάνε της γυναίκες και τα θηλυκά προτιμάνε παρέα των αντρών...Όμως στη περίπτωση μου η Ρόξι δεν ξεκολλάει από πάνω μου... δηλαδή αφήνει τα αδέρφια της και έρχεται το βραδυ να κοιμάται διπλα μου...... τα πουλια αγαπάνε αυτόν που ασχολείται με αυτά πιο πολύ ώρα.

Παιδιά, ειλικρινά, δεν υπάρχει διαφορα. 
Τουλάχιστον για μένα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!! Επειδή δεν σκοπεύω να έχω ζευγάρι, γι' αυτό το κοιτάω το φύλο, γιατί μια θηλυκιά μόνη της θα μου κάνει άσπορα αυγουλάκια και θα είναι πολύ ησυχούλα... Αν είχα παραπάνω από ένα δε θα το κοιτούσα καν!! 

Επαναλαμβάνω όμως, επειδή δεν κολλάω ούτε σε προβλήματα (ο κάναρός μου είναι μουγγός "fullyhappy" ) ούτε σε φύλο στα ζώα μου, αν βγει θηλυκό θα είμαι εξίσου ευτυχισμένη! Θα κοιτάξω όμως μήπως ξεχωρίσω αρσενικό γιατί θα κάνει τη φασαρία που τόσο πολύ θα μου άρεσε  ::  

Jamie, thank you very much for the quick reply! An for your vote, you helped me a lot "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy" 
I' m looking forward for my new little friend! It will be a few weeks old, hand-raised and i' m sure that it will change my everyday-life  ::

----------


## Windsa

...τα θηλυκά δεν κάνουν άσπορα αυγά αν τα προσεχεις καλά. 

Δηλαδή προσεχεις τη διατροφή της να μην είναι γεμάτη πρωτεΐνες, ιδιαίτερα την άνοιξη, να μην έχει μεγάλη διάρκεια ημέρας (όχι μεγαλύτερη από 15 ώρες), να μην έχει πρόσβαση σε κουτιά και σκοτεινές γωνιες που μπορούν να της θυμίζουν τη φωλιά.
Αν τη φροντίζεις σωστά δεν θα σου κάνει αυγά.

Όσο για τραγούδια... να σου πω ότι ίσος και καλύτερα )))

Με sex-linked μεταλλάξεις μπορείς να καταλάβεις τα θηλυκά... τα αρσενικά ποτε με 100% σιγουριά.

----------


## Antigoni87

Πωλίνα, εννοείς καλύτερο το τραγούδι των θηλυκών;;;  :eek:   Μήπως σου έτυχε κάποια εξαίρεση!; Το ακούμε πολύ σπάνια αυτό!!

----------


## Windsa

όχι-όχι... 
λέω ίσος και καλύτερα που τα θηλυκά δεν τραγουδούν...θα ξεκουραστούν τα αυτάκια σου ))))

----------


## douke-soula

και γω αρσενικο θα προτινα αν και δεν εχω εμπειρια με παπαγαλους
γενικως ομως προτιμω τα αγορακια συνεργαζομαι καλυτερα μαζι τους

----------


## jamie

I looking forward to hearing more about your little friend!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Thank you Jamie  ::   ::

----------

